# Betta type bowls/tanks to small?



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

Well i'm glad that I didn't come home tonight with the couple of Bettas that I was planing on buying at Petco this morning.

I've been reading around here and it seems that the majority of people feel that all of those small Betta bowls/tanks that you see in all pet shops are infact to small for a Betta.

I had already bought two Betta tanks, about 3/4 gallon each but if they are to small then I wont use them.

I thought that the bowls they are kept in at pet stores are to small but thought that the Betta tanks would be fine. I just thought that they dont need that much space and are mostly inactive by nature and not by the small tank.

My cousin had a gallon bowl with a betta in it and half the time it was swimming and have the time it was just floating there. I thought that was just how they acted. It lived for two years.

I am new to Betas but not to fish, I have a 55 gallon cichlid tank.

So please let me know whats the smallest size I can use. Id like to give some Betas homes and have a few spots for some of those Beta tanks but not much larger than that.

thanks


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i say bettas need atleast 1 gallon but i'd prefer a 5 gallon tank


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

id also say 1 gallon minimum.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm new to owning fish, but I found the 1 gallon a bit too small (though better than the tiny jars sellers say they can live in)--- especially if you have a filter and heater taking up space... the water needs to be changed too often and the betta can't be as active as he would in a larger tank. I moved him to a 3 gallon, which was MUCH better... I added two corydoras and a dwarf frog... unfortunately my betta got sick and died and since then I kept having problems with the tank... so now I have a 6 gallon with a new betta and the cories and frog... the betta swims all over the place (the cories are more active too), I can see all of them better, the betta's less affected from the current created by the filter, and all of them just seem much happier... so that makes me happy!!!


----------



## Chastney (Oct 25, 2005)

im sure you have heard this saying alot! 

just because a betta can survive doesnt mean it can thrive.

i have recently set up a 6gal tank which im planning to have a betta and maybe a few dwarf cories in. i would'nt feel right if i had a betta in a 1gallon bowl but that is just me.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

If it was up to me, I wouldn't put a betta in anything less than a 5. I say that because I have had a lot of problems trying to keep tanks with less water stable. The one 2.5 gallon I have grows all sort of green hair like algae from the filter and the tank is just unpleasant to look at. It is alot of work for a 1 gallon tank because you have to change the water every few days. 

I'm not saying don't do it, I'm just saying I'd never do it again.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't think any fish should be in lower than at least 2GALs.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

10 gallons is in my opinion the minimum for any fish, and even that really isn't much water if you start to think about it.


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

I have 6 gallon tanks for all my bettas. They each have a pet ADF. Also, they are very active fish. Just give them something so that they can entertain themselves as boredom can lead to tail biting. I also currently have 1 alone in a 55 gallon and it uses up all of the tank space. That's not permanent but I just thought that I'd tell you that whatever size they get, they'll use all of it. I'd get maybe a 10 gallon and divide it or you could get a 10 gallon, a betta, and some white clouds. Also, the small castles at petco are great for bettas and they love them. They also like the anemones at petsmart.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd say the 3-4 gallons you got is *okay* for the bettas. That's about the size tank my bettas have, but I am trying to upgrade them all into at least 5-10 gallon tanks. My one male will be going to a 20 gallon. I have found that the bigger the tank, and the more decor/plants; the more active my bettas are. So the 3-4 gallons are _okay_, but not great for your fish. :| :?


----------



## BettaLVR488 (Jan 30, 2008)

i have a betta with about 1 gallon and a half i need to get him a new tank cause he hangs out at the top all the time so i would say at least 5 gallons


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

bettas are lazy and dont move that much and i would keep one in a half gallon but i would really incourage you to get a 1 gallon bowl.you can get a net,1g bowl,gravel,plants,and free samples of food for $8 each at wal-mart.
thats what i would perfer.
:fish::fish::fish:
owner of 24 bettas(12females&12males)each in 1g bowl.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i disagree with vettech. that's not true at all! bettas are very active fish when given plenty of room and a HEATED environment.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I've kept a Beta in both my 5 and 12 gallon and they enjoy every inch of it. The more room you give them the more active they'll be!


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

NOT TO BE MEAN
all my bettas are NOT active unless they see food.i clean them twice a week and one is 6 years old.i have a overhead heater and i use to have 1 in a 10 gallon but it stayed on one side.thats why i have them in 1 gallon containers and deciding weather they are active is by the fish itself and it is an opinion.
:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## JBReef (Jul 29, 2007)

I have Frank in a 2.5 gal. no filter or heater, The temp is perfect with the house and I clean the tank once a week. Frank is the most happiest fish I have.
I put him on a low table next to the coutch and every time the cat sit's on the arm he plays hid and go seak, at first I thought he was scared of the cat but I'v watched him and I think Frank actualy scares the cat.

So I'd say a 2.5 as long as you have some hiding places and keep the water warm and clean.


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

1-2gls is good, but more is always better.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

The bigger tank I have kept bettas in the longer they have lived. To me that just about says it all.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ive seen a nice planted 10 galon with a few shrimp and a betta as a bigger fish


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

125gal minimum per each betta is best.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

khachdatinh said:


> 125gal minimum per each betta is best.


You might get away with 125 gallons as long as you do regular water changes.


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

125gl?! wow..that's a lot...lol.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I hope they mean 1.25g cause 125g would be insane for 1 betta


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

no i'm being serious. you should know bettas live in rice field (hundred of acres) not bowls or tanks. It is best to provide each betta 125g space. I've seen people asking this question like a million times; " will my betta happy? I put my betta in a 55gal tank. am i too cruel? petsmart's so cruel, walmart is evil, the people are evil if they provide their betta in less than a gallon tank. so i put mine in a 55gal do you think he will happy? " ..blah blah. So what is the point to asking the question? so people can say " wow you are rich and such a nice guy ? " come on, give me some break. my 5 year old nephew can tell you right off the bat how much space does it require to put a 2 inch fish in. for every forum i've visited, the same question keep coming up and making the person whos asking seem like an angel and petsmart,walmart...etc seem like the devils. to me personally, the people who ask this not very smart question, 9/10 their bettas can not survive until next year doesn't matter whether its a 1 litres or 125gal space. the question should be something like " how do i keep my betta happy in a 1 litres bottle?" not " is 10 gal tank too small for my 2 inch betta? and lets boycott chainstore". the most annoying question i've read on the net " do you like to live in closet? " ...OKAY, so " do you like to eat live worms? "


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK. well you do what you want. My betta is perfectly happy in a 10g.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

khachdatinh said:


> no i'm being serious. you should know bettas live in rice field (hundred of acres) not bowls or tanks. It is best to provide each betta 125g space. I've seen people asking this question like a million times; " will my betta happy? I put my betta in a 55gal tank. am i too cruel? petsmart's so cruel, walmart is evil, the people are evil if they provide their betta in less than a gallon tank. so i put mine in a 55gal do you think he will happy? " ..blah blah. So what is the point to asking the question? so people can say " wow you are rich and such a nice guy ? " come on, give me some break. my 5 year old nephew can tell you right off the bat how much space does it require to put a 2 inch fish in. for every forum i've visited, the same question keep coming up and making the person whos asking seem like an angel and petsmart,walmart...etc seem like the devils. to me personally, the people who ask this not very smart question, 9/10 their bettas can not survive until next year doesn't matter whether its a 1 litres or 125gal space. the question should be something like " how do i keep my betta happy in a 1 litres bottle?" not " is 10 gal tank too small for my 2 inch betta? and lets boycott chainstore". the most annoying question i've read on the net " do you like to live in closet? " ...OKAY, so " do you like to eat live worms? "


At least the question's being asked, rather than keeping the little guys in a cup. 

As for my imput, I have a 2.5 gal with a whisper fiter and homedude is quite active and happy. My last Betta, (Delmar, may he rest in peace) lived for 5 years in a 2.5 with a filter, and was active 'till his last days. I wouldn't worry about if the tank's too big... I'm learning that too big isn't too bad, but too small will be a problem. 

The Bettas i have kept in anything smaller than a 2.5 lived for 2+ years, but not nearly as long as Nani and Delmar. 

Way to go in caring for your fishies!!!  Good deal, Fishnoob! It's cool you're doing some research before you blindly bring in a new member to your household.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Okay once again, pay attention to the DATES. Fishnoob78 posted this over 2 years ago. If I had to guess, they have found a solution for their Betta by now.


----------

